# Intuit



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

many folks use Quick Books and perhaps Quicken, but after yesterday and today I am totally fed up with Intuit.

I don't use Quickbooks (too robust for my needs) but I have been using Quicken since about the late 90's. 

I can almost deal with the "sunset" policy of FORCING you to buy a new version every three years (not upgrade an old version, but BUY a new one), and I can almost deal with other little "quirks". But yesterday was the last straw. I spent a few hours clearing off my desk of bills. I use "Direct Connect" that allows me to write all payments into the Quicken register and then link to the bank where all the payment info is transferred to the bank's online billpay service. Very convenient, efficient, and low error probability.

But it wouldn't connect. Dialog box says, " (bank name) requires you to change your password the first time you connect". Well this was NOT the first time, but thinking it was some security thing, I entered a new password. 

NO CONNECTION, just an error number. I called the bank - weekend warriors have not a clue. I call Quicken support. Ari, with a thick "sub continent" accent wants to gain remote access to my computer. "NO" I say. "With security issues of today's world, I am not about to allow remote access to my computer to someone I don't know half way around the globe"

He would not give me his last name or an identification/employee number. So I would not allow him access into my computer. At which point he said, "OK, you fix it yourself" click.

Now my question, for those that take advantage of banks' online bill pay, what software do you use to keep track of your checks, payments, deposits, etc?

Has anyone found a better alternative to an Intuit product?

(Intuit, if you didn't know, IS taking over the online banking business around the world)


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry Bill I don't have an alternative for you but I understand your frustration. I use quickbooks and was forced to up the 2013 version this year. Took a little to get used to but it wasn't terrible, more I a pain in the arse than anything else. 

It was also nice when you could buy the payroll tax update by state for around $30. Now they require you to buy all 50 states for over $200. Greedy little buggers :yes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We wanted to use it but for some reason when it tried to connect to our bank the password we entered said it was wrong, every 3 wrong attempts it locks our online access to the bank and i have to call the bank, change the password, we gave up and like you Bill we are looking for some thing else so far with no luck.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I remember an accounting software called peachtree which was supposed to be good. I just looked it up and it's now called Sage 50. That may be worth checking out if you can get a free trial.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah my QB payroll package this year was $459 or so. Keeps going up every year. Uggh.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You may be onto something here, Bill. 

It looks as if Intuit recognizes the same fly in their ointment that is plaguing you, as evidenced by this small business outreach campaign, which you may want to check out. 

In the meantime, there is absolutely nothing wrong with going old school.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes Chase bank charges 10$ a month for payroll up to 25 people , my accountant set up a simple excel spreadsheet for me . Works for me.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> You may be onto something here, Bill.
> 
> It looks as if Intuit recognizes the same fly in their ointment that is plaguing you, as evidenced by this small business outreach campaign, which you may want to check out.
> 
> In the meantime, there is absolutely nothing wrong with going old school.


I remember growing up seeing my old man in his office doing payroll every Thursday night. Seemed like it took him FOREVER.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I remember growing up seeing my old man in his office doing payroll every Thursday night. Seemed like it took him FOREVER.


Yah, I can't imagine trying to chase down that road with any kind of confidence. 

In my company, I am not allowed access to any of that stuff. And that is a very good thing. Those are sharp tools.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Yah, I can't imagine trying to chase down that road with any kind of confidence.
> 
> In my company, I am not allowed access to any of that stuff. And that is a very good thing. Those are sharp tools.


I can tell you it didn't look fun :no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

the days of ledger books are thankfully far behind us. If I tried one of those again, I'd get lost trying to read my quickly deteriorating handwriting - and I had drafting training and was quite careful at one point.

As I was telling the bank today, Intuit has the banking industry over a barrel. (She did not disagree). They dictate to the banks and they dictate to us. They've cornered the market so they sell to the banks their system 
(if your bank has online banking, see if it says 








somewhere)

and they sell to us the only system that talks well to their systems at the banks. I think in the old days we used to call that a monopoly. 

Yes, their systems do work, when they work. But when they get hacked, which they will, I would hate to see what will happen. 

I'm small enough so my bookkeeping system is excel. I only use Quicken as my check book. I am not sure if there are other softwares that utilizes Direct Connect, not WEB connect, but DIRECT Connect.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

all my payroll is hired out, so I don't use any of those functions. so I don't ha e to update and see no need too 

on the same note as Scot, I remember getting my old boss off the ledgers and onto the computers. he was amazed at the reports it could spit out. a few years later we came across his billings all done by hand. that's a whole other skill


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

I do my own payroll and I've been using PayWindow Payroll for about 4 years now. I love it. It's $89.95 for the first year and after that, each annual upgrade is 45.00. There's a learning curve involved, but after that it's a piece of cake.
http://zpay.com/


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have our accountant doing our payroll for now, we want to do it on our own but not knowing enough about the programs we figure leave it to the pros for now.


----------

